# Cracked insulator Mantis 2 cycle tiller



## Rookie1 (Jul 17, 2005)

Older Mantis tiller won't go to high speed without stalling out.

Tried adjusting high and low speed screws. The tiller will allow me to close the high speed screw all the way in without shutting off.

Noticed the insulator is cracked. Since the part is hard to find I attempted to seal it with epoxy.

Any thoughts on either of these problems?


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

A cracked insulator will usually result in a leaner run condition as it can allow air to leak in and could cause the no run at high speeds. There is a carburetor issue though if you can close the high speed adjustment and still have the unit run.

The 2 cycle Mantis tillers used an Echo engine, parts are generally available. Which model engine does yours have?


----------



## Rookie1 (Jul 17, 2005)

It is an older model Echo SV2AE with a Walbro carb. I found a place to get the insulator. 

As far as the carb goes I replaced all the gaskets, fuel filter and air filter and thoroughly cleaned with carb cleaner. I have a spare carb that I was going to take the hi speed needle off of and try using this one to see if this improves.

But as long as the insulator leaks it will not get full power, right?


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Correct, as long as the insulator is leaking your going to have issues with the way it runs.


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

While it is running, spray carb/brake parts cleaner behind the carb and along the mating surfaces, if the engine tempo changes you have a leak. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## Rookie1 (Jul 17, 2005)

The leak test proved there is a vacuum leak. Ordering part.

Thanks.


----------

